# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  VmWare ESX

## Artificial int

Уважаемые форумчане! 
Кто воевал с этой животинкой? Какие подводные камни, какие возможные неприятности? Где можно найти большое кол-во информации по теме, желательно, на русском?
Буду очень признателен

----------


## Cygnus

наткнулся вот на такую фигню может тебе помогет - http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/294049.php т
Удачи !

----------


## Artificial int

Спасибо! Посмотрю

----------

